# Anyone running a John Deere 260 skid steer?



## JaimeG

When you get in your machine, put your seatbelt on, turn it on, parking brake still applied, and you move the steering levers.....what does it do? Ours makes a loud noise, like hydraulics pump noise, and it also stalls if you don't pull them back to neutral on time. Sometimes the steering levers move themselves all the way forward if you just nudge them. 
I was just wondering if this was normal or we should take a trip to the Deere dealer. Thanks.


----------



## DGODGR

It sounds to me that the drive motors are trying to drive but they can't move when the brake is applied. The noise you hear is the hydraulic oil returning to the tank, from the drive motor, over relief. The relief is designed to work this way and is usually adjustable. The "ideal" setting for the relief is when it allows for maximim hydraulic force without engine stall. The engine should lug down but not stall. It would not hurt to call the dealer (I would if I were you, especially if this has just recently begun to happen) and run it by them. It has been a long time since I ran one (a 270 actually) so I can't give you specific model first hand feedback.


----------



## JaimeG

Also, sometimes when I start it up and get out to let it warm up, one of the levers moves on its own and makes the engine stall. I also have a 325 and when the parking brake is applied, and you move the levers nothing happens. Not even noise from the oil going back like you said.


----------



## DGODGR

As far as nudging the lever and it takes itself all the way (to paraphrase what you said in post #1) I would think that that might be normal. What you describe in post #2 sounds like it may have broken or sacked out return springs. The 325 is a newer series of machine and, correct me if I'm wrong, has pilot controls where the older 200 series were still mechanical (linkage or cables operation between the lever and the valve). This mechanical set up allows each system to operate independntly, even if they are working against one another. With pilot controls nothing at all happens when you push the lever with the brakes appied. On a pilot controlled machine the whole system is locked out until you release the brake, and/or push the "OK I'm ready to operate" button.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I use to run a 240 and it did the same thing when engaging levers with brake on. Like you said if you bumped it getting in or out. I thought it was going to blow up.Lol Also the one lever would engage itself. Over all it was a good little machine.


----------



## fieldman12

It is normal for the leavers to make this noise. You have to figure it is a mechanical hydraulic system and your trying to move the machine with the brake on. Since it is more pressure than the system can take since the machine wont move the relief kicks to return the hydraulic oil back to the tank. Now for the hand lever to just move on its own while not in the machine that is a problem. Like someone said it could be springs. I be sure to get that problem fixed. I have a 250 Series II Deere and also have run a 317 and older 250.


----------



## Ranger620

I run a 260 (LOVE IT) but yes I have the same problem. It just needs to be adjusted. Third time on mine. If you leave the throttle up to full speed it will not happen, you just have to listen to it and if your trying to have a conversation it sucks. I think my deere dealer here in MN charges any where from 150 for an adjustment to 350 for adjutment plus a spring or roller but just guessing. Take it in and get it adjusted if not leave it at full throttle, my dealer said it wouldnt hurt any thing other than a pain in the a$$.


----------

